# Do you stabilize/buffer your RO water?



## demetrisag (28 Oct 2021)

Hi all, question, do you stabilize your RO water? I only reminalize and then add ferts.

How do you all go about stabilize?


----------



## Wookii (28 Oct 2021)

What do you mean by stabilise?

If you are filling a container you can run an air stone in it to remove any dissolved CO2, but it's probably not essential - the addition of remineralisation salts is all that's really required, and they can be added direct to the tank if the water change isn't a large one.


----------



## demetrisag (28 Oct 2021)

I mean about PH buffers. Right now there is no ph buffering. I suppose the substrate does something but its buffering capacity it being depleted


----------



## Wookii (28 Oct 2021)

That is really part of your remineralisation, and whether you decide to add carbonates as part of that to bring the KH up. I add Potassium Carbonate to mine, targeting a KH between 1-2 - still very soft, but giving a bit of carbonate hardness just because I inject CO2 and want to limit the resulting PH reduction.

In my non-CO2 shrimp tank though I don't add any carbonates currently, as the soil buffers the KH down to zero anyway.

What are you using to remineralise the RO water?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


demetrisag said:


> Right now there is no ph buffering.


You don't need to <"stabilise pH">, it is always going to be  moveable feast in really soft water, both in the tank <"and in the wild">.

If you want a minimal amount of dKH/dGH you can add a small amount of tap water if it is hard (contains CaCO3), because you are from Cyprus I'm going to assume it is hard tap water, and probably <"contains magnesium (Mg)">, as well as calcium (Ca).

If you just want to add dKH you can add a small amount of potassium carbonate (K2CO3) or potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3). There is a more complete explanation in <"Do I need GH/KH.....">.

*edit what @Wookii says.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Oct 2021)

I agree with Darrel and Wookii. There is no need to chase pH stability as neither plants nor fish really care. As stated, remineralize and let the pH do what it will.

Cheers,


----------



## MichaelJ (2 Nov 2021)

Yep! Chasing a specific pH or stability is a rabbit hole.


----------

